# De què / Dels quals



## dalfo

¡Hola de nou companys!, Seguisc amb els meus dubtes i no sé on preguntar o buscar-los.  Vos pose una frase i les dos opcions de  pronoms febles:


Han cuinat cinc dinars distints _____ ( *de què / dels quals*), només en provaré un.

¿Quina creieu que es  la correcta, i per què?.

Salutacions


----------



## Xiscomx

_Han cuinat cinc dinars distints, *dels quals* o *dels que* només en provaré un._

Per concordança els dos pronoms han d'anar en plural.


----------



## dalfo

Es el que jo pensava, però assenyala la correcta **de què**. ¿Estarà malament?.


----------



## chics

Pot ser un error...


----------



## Agró

Antonio M. Badia i Margarit, _Gramática catalana_, Gredos, 1985.
*140*. _Usos del pronombre relativo tónico "què-qui".-_
1) Se emplean los pronombres tónicos _què-qui_ después de preposición, el primero referido a cosas (cast. 'que') y el segundo referido a personas (cast. 'quien'); aparece, pues, el relativo tónico cuando representa un complemento preposicional de la oración adjetiva; ejemplos: _la ploma amb què escric no és meva_ 'la pluma con que escribo no es mía'; _potser no t'han dit la causa per què s'ha presentat_ 'tal vez no te han dicho la causa por que se ha presentado'; _el llibre de què parles és interessant_ 'el libro de que hablas es interesante'; _l'artista de qui ara es parla tant és filla del mateix poble_ 'la artista de quien ahora se habla tanto es hija del mismo pueblo'; _aquells estudiants amb qui tu parlaves són molt aplicats_ 'aquellos estudiantes con quienes tú hablabas son muy aplicados'. También se usa, a veces, este relativo determinado por el artículo, y entonces el relativo pasa a ser átono, si bien es construcción castellanizante nada recomendable; en los ejemplos citados antes tendríamos: _la ploma amb la que escric_ [n. a.], _la causa per la que_ [n. a.], _el llibre del que parles_ [n. a.], _l'artista de la qui_ (o: _de la que_) _ara es parla_ [n. a.], _aquells estudiants amb els qui_ (o: _amb els que_) _tu parlaves_ [n. a.]. Hay que restablecer, en estos casos, el _què-qui_ de antes o usar _el qual_ (141).
*141*. Uso del pronombre relativo compuesto "_el qual_".-
1) Construcciones generales. Cuando el antecedente es un sustantivo (condición indispensable para el uso de _el qual_), los pronombres relativos citados (átono _que_, tónicos _què-qui_) pueden sustituirse por el relativo compuesto _el qual_, que, como hemos dicho, tienen flexión completa (*136*); este relativo compuesto tendrá, pues, tres clases de usos:
a) como sujeto (_els cinc sentits del cos, els quals són veure, oir..._),
b) como complemento directo (_són informacions importants, les quals haurem d'estudiar_),
c) como complemento preposicional, tanto referido a cosa como a persona (equivaliendo a los tónicos _què-qui_ *140*) (_aquest és el martell amb el qual he clavat els claus = amb què he clavat els claus_).

Com es pot veure ambdues construccions són vàlides. No entenc per què et donen com a correcta només l'opcio amb _què_.


----------



## Doraemon-

Per una vegada no estic d'acord amb l'Agró. Estariem en una situació del 141 a), no del 140, perquè aquest element no seria un complement preposicional de l'oració adjectiva. Són dues oracions diferents, separades necessàriament per una coma, on l'element referit fa funció de subjecte de la nova frase, però aquesta frase no està com a element gramatical de la primera ni a l'inversa. Sí que és la mateixa i única frase "_la ploma amb què escric no és meva" _(no cal coma per a separar-les)_. _Aquí serien válides tant "_la ploma amb què escric_" com "_la ploma amb la que escric_" (tot i que no recomanable), però entre dues oracions diferents no.


----------



## Agró

Aquesta és la frase original:

Han cuinat cinc dinars distints _____ ( *de què / dels quals*), només en provaré un. 

Dalfo, la coma hi és o no? A mi em sembla que no hi correspon. Xiscomx l'ha posada al lloc correcte, abans de l'oració de relatiu.

Doraemon, no entenc el que dius del subjecte. 
El subjecte de "han cuinat" és "ells/elles".
El subjecte de "provaré" és "jo".
L'element referit ("cinc dinars distints") és complement partitiu del complement directe "un", no pas subjecte de cap verb.


----------



## dalfo

Agró, tens raó. El corrector del mòbil, em va trastocar eixa part ( com m' està reestructurat tot el que escric massa agresivament). 

Frase correcta: 

Han cuinat cinc dinars distints, _____ ( *de què / dels quals*) només en provaré un.


----------



## Doraemon-

Agró said:


> Doraemon, no entenc el que dius del subjecte.


Ostres, sí, lapsus meu, mil perdons. És un partitiu en OD, no sé en què dimonis estaria pensant (per tant 141 b) 
La coma cal posar-la en aquesta frase, però està mal posada, va abans: Han cuinat cinc dinars distints*, dels quals* (o dels que) només en provaré un. 
No és exactament la mateixa estructura que per exemple a "els cinc dinars distints de què em vas parlar....".


----------

